# Topics > Space > Satellite constellation >  OneWeb satellite constellation, OneWeb, London, United Kingdom

## Airicist

Developer - OneWeb

Contributor - NewSpace India Limited

OneWeb satellite constellation on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

How OneWeb's system works

Mar 6, 2020




> Follow the journey of a data packet as it makes its way through the OneWeb system which, together with our vision, mission, and Responsible Space commitment to Leave No Trace, provides global connectivity. 
> 
> Connect with OneWeb.

----------


## Airicist

Article "OneWeb wants to provide a global space broadband service, but it’s taking a more measured approach than Elon Musk's Starlink"

by Kate Duffy
April 3, 2021

----------


## Airicist2

Launch of LVM3-M2/OneWeb India-1 Mission from Satish Dhawan Space Centre (SDSC) SHAR, Sriharikota

Oct 22, 2022

LVM 3, launch vehicle

NewSpace India Limited

----------


## Airicist2

OneWeb 1 Mission

Dec 9, 2022




> On Thursday, December 8 at 5:27 p.m. ET, SpaceX launched the OneWeb 1 mission to low-Earth orbit from Launch Complex 39A (LC-39A) at NASA's Kennedy Space Center in Florida. 
> 
> This was the fourth launch and landing of this Falcon 9 first stage booster, which previously launched CRS-24, Eutelsat HOTBIRD 13F, and one Starlink mission.


Falcon 9 Block 5, launch vehicle

----------


## Airicist2

OneWeb 15 launch and Falcon 9 first stage landing

Dec 9, 2022




> A SpaceX Falcon 9 launch vehicle launched 40 OneWeb satellites (OneWeb 15) from Launch Complex 39A (LC-39A) at NASA's Kennedy Space Center in Florida, on 8 December 2022, at 22:27 UTC (17:27 EST). Following stage separation, Falcon 9’s first stage (B1069) landed on Landing Zone 1 (LZ-1) at Cape Canaveral Space Force Station, having previously supported three missions: CRS-24, Eutelsat HOTBIRD 13F and one Starlink mission.

----------

